# Teich V2.0



## HaseUndBär (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin vom Teichfieber befallen worden.

Vor zwei Jahren kam ich auf den Gedanken einen kleinen Teich anzuschaffen.
Da ich ein großen Respekt vor den bei mir ansässigen Maulwürfen und Wühlmäusen habe, sollte es eine fertige Kunststoffschale sein.

Letzten Herbst nahm dann der Gedanke nach einer leichten Vergrößerung erste Formen an. Nach Infos suchend bin ich auf dieses coole Forum :smoki gestoßen und habe ersteinmal fleißig gelesen.

Ich habe hier soviel Ideen und Wissen aufnehmen können, dass ich das nun hier wieder zurückfließen lassen möchte und ich nun meinerseits meinen Teichbau dokumentiere.

Insbesondere die Teichdoku von mitch  hat mich stark beeindruckt (RESPEKT). Die Idee mit den Pflanzringen hat mich immer mehr dazu gedrängt, dass der neue Teich (nennt sich nun halt Teich 2.0) ein Hochteich werden muss.

Die Version 1 des Teiches steht mittlerweile auf dem Trockenen (bedeutet, die Teichschale steht auf der Terrasse) und dient als Übergangsdomizil für meine Goldies.
Nebenbei haben auch die sich vermehrt, sodaß auch diese nach mehr Platz fragten (hat mir irgendjemand geflüstert).



 
Die lütte Teichschale 1.0



 
Da kommt der neue Teich hin.



 
In der Bildmitte sieht man noch das Loch in dem die Schale bis vor kurzem lag.
Drumherum war ein Bachlauf mit Kiesfolie angelegt. Den Bachlauf hat der Maulwurf
gelegentlich mal umgeleitet, indem er die Kiesfolie mal hier mal dort untergraben hat und das Wasser plötzlich seitlich ablief :evil .

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## HaseUndBär (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Ich hatte bereits beschrieben, dass der Teich ein Hochteich werden soll.
So hoch, dass man sich an den Teich heransetzen kann. Also etwa 40cm hoch, sodaß man bequem am Teich sitzt und die Hände im Wasser baumeln können.

Ich habe mal gefragt, was der Baustoffhandel so anbietet. Ergebnis langer Überlegung ist, es werden L-Steine, dazu ein paar Karlsruher Gartensteine (U-Steine) für den Übergang zur Terrasse. Auf denen wird dann eine Sitzbank entstehen.

Ich habe schon einmal angefangen zu graben.
Die Steine kommen dann hoffentlich bald.... Einen U-Stein habe ich gleich mitnehmen können. Also ab in den Kofferraum. Jetzt steht er da zwar etwas seinsam, aber ein Anfang ist gemacht.

 
Unter die Steine L-Steine will ich engmaschigen Maschendraht legen. Sollte der Maulwurf sich in die Nähe der Teichfolie wagen wird er am Maschendraht halt machen und umkehren. So jedenfalls meine Hoffnung.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## axel (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo Michael

:willkommen bei uns Teichfans !

Schön das Du den Bau Deines Hochteiches hier dokumentieren willst.
Ich bin schon gespannt wie er einmal aussehen wird. 
Ich würd noch unter die Erdoberfläche mit dem Teich gehen nicht das der Teich durchfriert und Deine Goldies mit.

lg 
axel

.


----------



## mitch (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo Michael,

:Willkommen2 im Forum.

Es freut mich das du dir aus meinem Thread ein paar Anrgeungen holen kannst .


Wie willst du die L + U Steine um den Rand platzieren, schüttest du den Rand mit Aushub auf  

Der Teichrand sollte ned nur aus den Steinen bestehen, da sonst im Winter das Wasser sonst sehr stark auskühlen wird. Meine Pflanzringe sind alle mit Erde gefüllt um etwas Isolation zu haben.

Wie groß wird denn das gute Stück , Filter: Schwerkraft/gepumpt  Eigenbau oder kaufen, Pumpe  oder Luftheber, .... 

du siehst es gibt noch genug Sachen die vorher gut überlegt sein sollten - noch hast du Zeit. 

Wenn ich nochmal neu bauen würde dann nur mit Bodenablauf - auch wenn nur Goldis im Teich sind.


----------



## HaseUndBär (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Moin axel,
Moin mitch,

@ Axel: Ich will so tief gehen wie es geht, ohne das zu steile Wände entstehen, Ich habe vorerst 1,2m ins Auge gefasst.
Also sozusagen ein "HochAlsAuchTiefTeich" *grübel*kopfkratz*

@mitch. Ich habe (wie im Forum schon mehrfach empfohlen) einen Gartenschlauch ausgelegt um eine Vorstellung von der Form zu haben.
Der Teich wird 3,5m breit und knapp 9m lang werden. Wobei die eine Hälfte verjüngt ist (Breite dort 2,8m) und die eine Schmalseite rund wird.
Da habe ich eine Moorzone oder ähnliches geplant (Ich habe irgendwo einen tollen Teich mit großer Moorzone gesehen. Hat mich sehr fasziniert).
Insgesamt wird das dann wohl eine Fläche von etwa 25m2.
Der Aushub kommt als Gewicht auf die L-Steine (es ist also noch genug Isolation im Winter). Ich hoffe nur wenig Aushub abfahren zu müssen.
Der gesamte Rand bekommt natürlich einen Flachwasserzone, auf dem dann auch Granitblöcke als Schutz vor dem Eis (war bei mitch auch so, glaube ich mich zu erinnern).
Lediglich bei den (liegenden) U-Steinen geht es senkrecht runter, sodaß man die Beine in den teich baumeln lassen kann.
Damit die L-Steine von außen nicht so klotzig ausehen, stelle ich mir vor, eckige Pflanzringe (sind das dann Pllanzecken?) davor zu stellen und zu bepflanzen.

Bodenablauf muss auch sein! Beim der jetzigen Teichschale ist jedes Jahr soviel Modder unten drin; Ohne BA? Das geht gar nicht.

Zur Zeit habe ich einen externen Druckfilter stehen (ist auf dem Bild im Vordergrund).  Den will ich aber nicht mehr sehen.
Und da er auch noch unpraktisch zu säubern ist, will ich auf das Ding verzichten (dieses Modell kann ich echt nicht empfehlen).

Geplant ist ein Filtergraben mit vielen Pflanzen drin. Am Grabenende evtl. eine abgetrennte Zone mit Filterkugeln, Tonröhrchen oder ähnlichem
und am Ende des Grabens die Pumpe, die das hoffentlich saubere Wasser wieder zurückpumpt.
Im Prinzip (bis auf die Pflanzen) das Gleiche wie bei meinem großen Aquarium (was ich nebenbei auch noch betreibe).

Wenn es klappt habe ich Montag schon die Steine auf dem Hof liegen. Mein Baustoffhändler in Lüneburg meinte, dass das klappen könnte.
Momentan nutze ich fast jede Regenpause um die Erde dort abzutragen, wo die L-Steine stehen sollen.
Dann mit Sand auffüllen, abziehen, verdichten, nochmal abziehen, Steine druff. So der geplante Ablauf. 

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## mitch (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

moin,

ich hab dir nochmal ein paar Bilder zum Rand rausgesucht



 

 

 



3,5 x 9 m  das ist schon eine respektable Größe


----------



## HaseUndBär (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

@mitch: joo, genau so hatte ich das in Erinnerung.

Gestern nachmittag stand da neben der Einfahrt neues Futter für den Teichbau.
Sieht auf den ersten Blick gar nicht nach so viel aus.
Das Material werde ich dann die Tage platzieren. Ist bestimmt alles ganz leicht ......

 

Die Steine im Vordergrund sind vom Bau des Friesenwalls (im Hintergrund) übriggeblieben und sollen an der runden Stirnseite des Teichbeckens die L-Steine verkleiden.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## HaseUndBär (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Die hälfte der Steine steht nun an Ort und Stelle.
Darunter habe ich Maschendraht mit 7/10er Maschenweite gelegt um Maulwürfe und Konsorten vom Teich weg zu halten.

   

Beim ersten Bild sieht man noch das Loch im Boden, in der die ehemalige Teichschale gelegen hat.
Mein Gott, wie winzig das im direkten vergleich ist.

Das Wetter soll ja angeblich beständiger werden, sodass ich am WE hoffentlich noch ordentlich was schaffen kann.

Material für die Verrohrung ist bestellt.
Ich habe mich für PVC-Rohre entschieden (wie sie auch für Frischwasserleitungen benutzt werden).
Die sind stabil und bis 16 Bar dicht. Das sollte eigentlich reichen .
Die haben keine Dichtungsringe, sondern werden verklebt und können somit nicht auseinandergehen.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo Michael,

Das sieht ja richtig gut bei dir aus 

Die L- Steine würde ich von Außen mit Styrodur Isolieren, 60 oder 80 dick sollte reichen und erst dann aufschütten.

Deinen Bodenablauf willst du mit PVC Druckrohr anschließen?? Welchen Durchmesser hat den das Rohr?
Und wo soll das Wasser dann hingehen, hast du dir schon Gedanken zum Filter gemacht, wo der hin soll, den vom Bodenablauf zum Pflanzfilter würde ich nicht direkt gehen. Da ist ja dann der ganze Schmodder drin und gammelt vor sich hin, bis er in Nährstoffe umgesetzt ist.

mfg René


----------



## HaseUndBär (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hi René,

an eine Isolierung hatte ich auch schon gedacht, den Gedanken aber wieder verworfen, 
da es sich baulich schwer macht die L-Steine zu verkleiden.
Oben auf die L-Steine sollen Terrassendielen aufgedübelt werden.
Das geht bei Styrodur u.ä. nicht wirklich.
Dafür schütte ich eher innen etwas großzügiger auf.

Als Rohre habe ich 75er für den BA und 50er für den Skimmer vorgesehen. Das passt von der Fließgeschwindigkeit ganz gut.
Wenn der Querschnitt zu groß ist bleibt der Dreck sonst im Rohr liegen.
Die Rohre enden mit je einem Ventil im vorderen Teil des Grabens, der abgeteilt wird und somit als Sammelkammer und Absetzbecken dient.
Im mittleren Grabenteil kommen die Pflanzen. Danach noch eine Abtrennung zum Biofilter (mit Helixkugeln o.ä.).
Der Effekt ist somit in etwa identisch aber dafür recht kompakt.
Bei der Pumpe hatte ich an eine mit ca. 5000l/h gedacht. Wenn da effektiv dann 3000l/h bis 4000l/h bei rumkommen, dann ist etwa alle 2 Std das Becken umgewälzt.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo Michael,

auf den Innenseiten wäre eine Lage Styrodur ned schlecht, das würde schon sehr viel Kälte abhalten. 

Ansonsten schaut es richtig gut aus


----------



## HaseUndBär (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter an diesem WE hat zu heftiger Arbeitswut geführt, sodaß trotz Grillfeier die Teichform aussenherum nun komplett geschlossen ist.
In dem hinteren Bereich (die Rundecke) soll die Sumpfzone hin. 

         

Nebenbei eine Frage an die Spezies: Welche Art von Substrat ist für die Sumpfzone geeignet?
- Sand/Erde gemisch
- Nur Sand
- unten Sand und etwas Erde obendruff
- oder etwas völlig anderes ???

Und dann meinte meine Frau noch:
 

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## HaseUndBär (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Habe gestern die bestellten Pflanzkästen gehollt und schon ein paar gesetzt.
Nach der Bepflanung wird damit der Filterbereich ein wenig versteckt.
Schliesslich möchte ich von der Technik möglichst wenig sehen.

 
Sieht doch schon ganz nett aus, oder?

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## HaseUndBär (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Mir kam spontan noch die Idee die L-Steine an den später sichtbaren Stellen zu streichen.
Also ab zum Baumarkt und Farbe geholt.
Ist doch ganz gut geworden, oder?

  

Wenn später die Pflanzecken bepflanzt sind, ist bestimmt kaum noch etwas vom Beton zu sehen.
Nebenbei: Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Erdreich entfernen müssen. Immer nur von A nach B geschippt, dann über C zurück nach A usw..... um überall das (AntiMaulwurf-) Drahtnetz in den Boden zu bekommen.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

hi, michael. das sieht ja wirklich nicht schlecht aus.  willst du hinterher die l-Steien von innen anböschen? also den aushub dagegenschichten? und dann flies und die folie? 
ich würde nämlich nicht die l-steine nur mit flies und folie überdecken, wenn sich da mal einer setzt, hast du einen spalt und der wasserdruck ist ganz schön hoch, ob die folie das halten kann?
aber ich bin echt mal gespannt,w ie es aussehen wird. 

das maulwurf und wühlmausproblem habe ich übrigens auch. hatte bei meinem herkömmlichen folienteich auch schwere bedenken....  ist aber bis jetzt auch im 2. jahr nix passiert....

guido


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hi Michael,
das hast du bisher toll hinbekommen. 
Wegen dem Wasserdruck brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen, der ist in der Höhe fast nicht vorhanden.

Was schon als Empfehlung kam, kann ich auch bestätigen. Eine dünne Schicht aus Styrodur innen, kann einiges an Auskühlung im Winter verhindern.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen - grab so tief wie möglich. Ein großes Volumen kann einiges puffern und ist für den Teich positiv.


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> das hast du bisher toll hinbekommen.
> Wegen dem Wasserdruck brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen, der ist in der Höhe fast nicht vorhanden.



und wie siehst du das mit etwaigem eisdruck bei den recht senkrechten wänden?

guido


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo Michael,

 das schaut ned schlecht aus - klasse gemacht.

mit dem eisdruck hatte ich auch anfangs bei mir bedenken, aber nach mehreren jahren hat sich noch nix verschoben.  allerdings würde ich an einer längsseite das ufer etwas flacher machen - zur sicherheit

ich bin mal gespannt auf was für eine tiefe du kommst  
wie hast du vor die folie am rand zu befestigen - umlaufende bretterabdeckung


----------



## HaseUndBär (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo zusammen,

@käptniglo: Ja. Die L-Steine sollen von innen eine etwa 30-40cm starke Anböschung bekommen, sodaß da eine etwa 10cm flache Zone rundum läuft.
Der Rand soll, wie bei mitch , aufgebaut werden aus: Vlies,Folie,Böschungsmatte,Granitsteine.
An den senkrechten Wänden soll das Vlies doppelt liegen.

@mitch: Genau. Rundherum kommen Terrassendielen drauf. Die werden auf die Steine aufgedübelt und fixieren zugleich die Folie. Bei den U-Steinenkommen drei Dielen nebeneinander als Sitzbank drauf.

Tiefe? Angepeilt hatte ich 120 cm. Bei Graben bin ich aber auf ein Rohr gestoßen.
Ist die Verbindung von Regenrohr zum Sickerschacht.
In diesem Fall heißt das, bei 105cm ab Oberkante Steine ist Schluß.

EPDM+Vlies habe ich bereits, wie soviele andere auch, bei Hrn. Wilke bestellt.

Bilder gibt es morgen früh.


----------



## HaseUndBär (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder vom Baufortschritt des letzten Wochenendes.

Das unerwartet zu Tage getretene Entwässerungsrohr:
 

Der BA:
   

Ja, klar. Das musste natürlich so kommen. Mit dem nächsten Regenguss stand der BA sofort im Wasser:
 

Wenn der Beton fest ist, wird als nächstes das Rohr eingegraben und der Skimmeranschluß gelegt.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## HaseUndBär (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder.

Die Teichform ist jetzt so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
   

Die Folie und das Vlies ist mittlerweile auch angekommen. Das Vlies hat eine noch bessere Qualität als ich erwartet habe. Richtig stabiles Zeug.
 

Jetzt muss es nur noch mal einen Tag trocken sein, damit ich die Vliesmatten verschweißen kann, sobald alles korrekt liegt.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo Michael,

hat die Berg und talbahn einen bestimmten Grund?
Denke da wirst du ordentlich Schmodderbecken haben, oder täuscht das auf den Fotos?
Welche Tiefe hast du jetzt erreicht?

mfg René


----------



## HaseUndBär (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hi René,

ich denke das täuscht.
Ich vermute mal, du meinst das Bild mit dem ausgelegtem Vlies.
Ganz vorne entsteht eine Moorzone, die vordere Erhöhung bildet also die Abgrenzung.
Vorne rechts, hinter der Sumpfzone, kommt der Zulauf vom Filter hin.
Zum BA hin wird es dann kontiuierlich immer tiefer.
An den Seiten die üblichen Pflanzzonen mit erhöhtem Rand.
Eigentlich recht klassisch.

Etwas ungewöhnlich ist wohl eher die etwas geschwungene Linienführung.
Das kommt daher, dass ich kein symmetrisches geradliniges Becken will.
Da nehme ich dann auch den Folienmehrbedarf und ein paar Falten in der Folie gerne in Kauf.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

ahja, dann is klar, thx
da bin ich ja gespannt aufs endergebnis, bzw die Bilder


----------



## HaseUndBär (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Die letzten Tage ist viel passiert und es ist soweit, daß Wasser hinein durfte:

Die komplette Vliesverlegung und dann die Folie rein
   

Hier der BA. Ich habe hier auf dem Ober- und Unterteil rote Klebestreifen angebracht und auseinandergeschnitten,
sodaß ich beim Verkleben mit der Folie sehen konnte, wie das Oberteil drauf gehört.
Den Tipp im FAQ mit den Nadeln habe ich auch gelesen, fand ich aber etwas zu fummelich. 
 

Die Anschlüsse im Filtergraben:
 

Zwei tage später:
Welch ein erhebendes Gefühl: Wasser marsch (Gefühl: Stolz pur)
Im Hintergrund liegen schon die Terrassendielen die oben auf die L-Steine kommen und u.a. die Folie fixieren.
 

Welch eine Überraschung: Wasser läuft noch und plötzlich kommt da jemand zum Vorschein ...
Keine Ahnung wo der sich versteckt hatte...
 

Eigentlich hätte ich ja warten können bis die Ufermatten geliefert werden .....
Naja, Ungeduld halt....
So werde ich also demnächst das Wasser nochmal ablassen und ... 

Zwischenzeitlich probiere ich mit den Klebern und EPDM herum ..... Ergebnisse poste ich hier natürlich.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## HaseUndBär (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Mittlerweile ist ja wieder eine ganze Menge Zeit vergangen:

Zuerst zu meinen Versuchen mit den Klebern. Ich habe zwei Kleber getestet.
Einmal Brosil Aquatack (15€)  und SuperStrong Fix & Seal (7€).
Beides sind MS-Kleber ähnlich dem viel teureren Innotec.


- Zuerst habe ich zwei frabikneue EPDM Stücke unterwasser verklebt.
Von einer Klebestelle zusprechen ist aber nicht wirklich richtig. Vielmehr ist es mehr eine Haftung.
Weder bei Schäl- noch bei Zugbelastung ist die Klebestelle annehmbar stabil. Lediglich bei Schiebebelastung ist eine mittelmäßige Belastung möglich.

- Nächster Versuch. Zwei ebenfalls frabikneue EPDM Stücke im Trockenen verkleben.
Ergebnis ist eine gute Haftung, besser als im Unterwasserversuch. Aber immer noch keine annehmbare Klebequalität.

- Dritter Versuch. Zwei fabrikneue EPDM Stücke zuvor mit Aceton reinigen und danach verkleben.
Jetzt ergibt sich eine richtige Verklebung die sogar eine nennenswerte Belastung übersteht.
Bei Schiebe- und Zugbelastung ist auch mit einigem Kraftaufwand keine Ablösung erreichbar.
Bei Schälbelastung ist mit eine Ablösung mit erhöhem Kraftaufwand möglich.
In einem der Versuche ist beim Abschältest sogar die Klebemasse selbst gerissen, die Klebestelle EPDM / Kleber war jedoch beidseitig intakt geblieben.

Beide Kleber  liefernten bei allen Tests praktisch identische Resultate.

Zusammenfassend kann man feststellen:
Ohne vorherige Reinigung ist eine zufriedenstellende Verklebung kaum möglich.
Somit kann auch unterwasser nicht geklebt werden, aufgrund der nicht durchführbaren Vorreinigung.
Mit einer Reinigung (bei mir Aceton) ist aber eine gute Klebequalität möglich.
(Bei größeren Flächen ausreichend viele saubere Tücher bereithalten).

Noch eine Hinweis zur Sicherheit: Bei größeren Arbeiten Aceton nur mit Handschuhen verwenden.

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## HaseUndBär (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hier ein Update, der Teicharbeiten der letzten Woche (naja, eigentlich sogar mehr als zwei Wochen).

Nachdem probeweise schon mal Wasser im Becken ist musste das Wasser wieder raus, um die mittlerweile gelieferten Uffermatten einzubringen.
Im oberen Bereich werden die Matten von den geplanten Granitsteine gehalten.
Im unteren Bereich müssen diese allerdings mit der Folie verklebt werden, sonst schwimmen sie evtl. auf.
Wie zuvor beschrieben habe ich die Folie an den Klebestellen zuvor mit Aceton greinigt und bin mit der so erzielten Klebkraft voll zufrieden.

     
  

Wie man sieht ist auch die Feucht/Sumpfzone schon mit Substrat versehen.

Nächster Tag: Wasser marsch. 7000 Liter sind reingegangen. Ein Flasche AquaSafe mit rein zum Binden von Chlor und Schwermetallen.
Isr zwar eigentlich mehr für die Anwendung im Aquariumbereich, aber kann zur Wasserkonditionierung auch hier nicht schaden.

Nächster Tag: Umbau der Pumpe und Druckfilter vom kleinen zum großen Teich.
Das Wasser läuft dann so im Kreis. Dadurch, das der Filter schon seit Wochen mitläuft und die nötigen Bakterien schon mitbringt, sollte sich eine lange Einlaufphase erübrigen.

Zwei Tage später dürfen dann die auch Goldys umziehen. Ebenso die ersten Pflanzen.

   
Im zweiten Bild sieht man im Hintergrund den schwarzen Druckfilter. Der wird verschwinden wenn der Filtergraben den Betrieb aufnimmt.
Vorerst darf der Druckfilter seine vorhandenen Bakterien bereitwillig spenden.....

>>>>> to be continued, stay tuned
Michael


----------



## Sandra1976 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich V2.0*

Hallo ihr 2!
Da hat sich die Arbeit aber mal richtig gelohnt. Ist wirklich ein toller Teich geworden  und wenn nächstes Jahr die Pflanzen voll durchstarten ist es auch noch Urwaldgrün So soll es sein. 
LG Sandra


----------

